# Classification of German cities



## oxaca (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi all,

A friend of mine has mentioned that German cities are classified apparently in an A, B, C classification, which is done by the Government or any dependent organism.

Would you know which classification he is referring to?

Thanks!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Never heard of it but a quick search using Ye Olde Google in German reveals that there is in fact some sort of ABCD classification of cities used for property investment purposes. 

https://www.anlegen-in-immobilien.d...-immobilien-was-ist-damit-eigentlich-gemeint/

Otherwise meaningless from a daily life perspective. Big cities will be different than small cities, duh.


----------



## SethO (Aug 26, 2020)

It could also be a drivers license classification


----------



## SethO (Aug 26, 2020)

oh you said cities..never mind >_<


----------

